# Onedayiwillbedone, Our upstairs Paradigm on-going build



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is our modest upstairs build with pictures. We purchased this house in December 2008 and the projects are on-going. One day i will be done:sarcastic: lol. We started with just basic and simple things like a htib sony 5.1 system we had. Our mantle looked lonely so up went an sony 52'' lcd that my wife found on sale and purchased (yes she loves all the audio video just as much as any of us could she buys and I set up it is a wonderful life). Next came some Klipsch speakers that she once again purchased from NFM which is not far from us. We already had an rw12d and rf82 fronts and an rc62 center before we moved in. The rc62 was a tad to big so we got an rc52. The r82's were almost to large so we went with the rf62's. Around this time I found the Shack. What more is there to say that has not been said already about this forum. Reading through pages and pages of info, reading reviews, seeing how people all around the world have the same passion is just inspiring. I obviously joined and spent much more time reading learning and working on something we could enjoy. If you did not catch on this is a shout out to every poster on this forum a big thankyou. Now back on to our room, I eventuallly got rid of the Sony receiver and purchased an Integra 30.2. Around this time someone here posted the Newegg sale on the rw12d subs for 299 shipped. Well I to this day still enjoy this sub so I purchased 3 at that time. This gave me 2 for the upstairs. Next came a blu-ray carosel from Sony also from NFM it is the 400 disk bdp cx960. In time we also got a ps3 and an hp computer for this room. Well I wont go into detail why but the Klipsch were replaced by Paradigm monitor speakers all the way around. These speakers to my ears are amazing but don't worry the Klipsch are still in use down stairs. That is a whole other story and build that is in the works. Hope to have more on it this year.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

More pics


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Hope these look better sorry about the quality my programs are driving me nutz:explode:.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

more


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

rest


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh forgot to mention my wife thought the Sony was to small. So she decided to buy an 60'' LG plasma lol the Sony is now in front of her eliptical downstairs. Her next plan is moving the plasma to the bedroom and getting a 70'' or an 80'' for upstairs. My next plan is redoing the wall with stone and getting another Studio sub 12. Wanted to clean the paint off the brick but it is a mess and hard work wish the previous owner would not have ruined it. The brick is full of color and beautiful some people just have a different taste I suppose.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice looking space mate - well done!

I have always like the appearance of the Klipsch drivers - that color just stands out so well.

Is that a beagle mix that did a couple photo bombs?


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Nice looking space mate - well done!
> 
> I have always like the appearance of the Klipsch drivers - that color just stands out so well.
> 
> Is that a beagle mix that did a couple photo bombs?


Thank you and yes I also love the cones on the Klipsch. Lol that is Lucky not sure on his breed though. He was dumped as a pup a couple of winters back in the country. We think he is heeler, shepherd, and yes maybe beagle mix. As soon as he saw I was taking photos he made sure to be in the shot. We went last night to look at stone and tile my wife hates the painted brick. Still trying to decide if we just redo the brick or if we do the whole wall. Looks like we will be working on this sooner than later.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

That is a good looking room, hope you enjoy the out of it. I like the way the surrounds worked out, very nice. :T


Are you going to spray paint the surround woofers gold, that would be really cool. :devil:


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

If I was to do that my wife may smother me in my sleep lol. So here is my question to all, how would you handle the brick. Here are pictures from today and how it is setup I also put the grills on all speakers. I am able to re-frame the front wall as we need. My wife already mentioned boxing in the tv so it looks recessed. She made a point of telling me more than once that if we did to leave it big so we could upgrade from a 60'' to something bigger. Once this room is done I will be able to work on the basement, there are some pictures attached so all can see. Yes this is a ******* setup for now but I am a ******* in my own way so it is ok .


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

We were leaning towards some type of stone like this. If anyone has any experience with this any advice is welcome. Trying to keep the cost under 2000.00 I am actually really good at tile work I have just never had to do stone indoors. I have done plenty of landscaping and retaining walls so I am hoping I can handle this.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Boss is away so I will play, no it will not stay like this but it is a start lol:devil:.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Glossy paint up front may not be the best idea, reflections and all.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Savjac said:


> Glossy paint up front may not be the best idea, reflections and all.


Very true but had some left over and i was bored. I am on the net looking for ideas for stone and wanted to c if we wanted something dark, light or neutral. We have always disliked this room. It has nice cedar beams that were painted white and had gorgeous brick that was painted, not to mention it is trimmed out like a barn. If you have any ideas on what you would do please suggest. It is not that we are at a loss of ideas we are just overwhelmed with options and cant seem to figure out what is best for the now and resale for future. Here in a bit I will try to draw something up and post it.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Neutral would be your best bet,usually, for resale. Way to post a bunch if pics!! I like your basement setup it reminds me of my living room no trim for about three years now. Not to mention some nice window coverings. Pretty classy if I say so. I also think if your tile work came out well you can handle what ever you decide with the fireplace.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

B- one said:


> Neutral would be your best bet,usually, for resale. Way to post a bunch if pics!! I like your basement setup it reminds me of my living room no trim for about three years now. Not to mention some nice window coverings. Pretty classy if I say so. I also think if your tile work came out well you can handle what ever you decide with the fireplace.



Those are Great:bigsmile:. Yes I to replaced all our windows with energy efficient about four years ago and I have not trimmed them out yet lol. I have been looking at stone all day and when my better half gets home we are going up to Lowes I may have found a winner fingers crossed though:huh:. Here is a before and after of a job I did by myself five years back. It was a school lunch room I wish I had the drive now I had then if I did our whole house would be done. I agree with you on the neutral for re-sale I am also nervous on the stone for the same purpose. I just keep telling myself this is for us and no one else. When we go to sell there are many things the next owners will change just as we have.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That looks like good work to me. I remember looking for a backsplash for our kitchen store after store, but that saved us a lot of money in the end we found a much cheaper tile instead of stone. I just had to remind the wife how hard it would be to clean the stone.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

B- one said:


> That looks like good work to me. I remember looking for a backsplash for our kitchen store after store, but that saved us a lot of money in the end we found a much cheaper tile instead of stone. I just had to remind the wife how hard it would be to clean the stone.


Good point on the stone being harder to keep clean. We may end up just using tile we have some other places to go browse around. I will end up moving all of the electronics downstairs as well. We have a room we can put everything in and this just leaves the speakers and tv upstairs, may also leave the ps3 so we dont have to go downstairs if we rent a movie. Have a list made will order what I need from monoprice tonight when I get home I hope


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Started the framing and picked out the stone we will use. The wall stone is actually a slate configuration we both like. We are planning on going to the home show this weekend weather depending just to see what else is available. I will receive some flak for this i know but I am going to box in the fronts and the center. Yes I know they are rear port design's and it will affect the sound and imaging to an extent. But overall this is our best option on what we want for our end result. I will leave room behind and on the sides and worse comes to worse I will switch all of them out for in-wall speakers. The only upside is the fronts and center will be on the same plane I will post pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The problem with tile is keeping the grout clean...


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Well do to the weather I have been off work for a bit so made some progress. Going to finish the bottom then start the top. Just need to install backer board then go pick up the wall slate. I am still unsure on the top that is why it is on hold. Still planning on boxing in center and fronts then putting shelves above. Anyway I installed 2 inch pvc to route all wires and cables where they need to be. Also I went on a spending spree at monoprice. The fronts and center are ran with 12 awg instead of 14 awg and also bought there banana plugs and they are great. The sub now is hooked up with a mini plug so it is switched with receiver instead of auto on, and also purchased an rca to xlr cable. Did this to make sure there was no interference and so far so good. Also ran some cat6 downstairs from upstairs since our main modem and router is up here. It is hooked up downstairs to one of there Gigabit 8 port switches now everything is hard wired instead of wifi. The sound now seems more immersive maybe due to all speakers being about the same plane? Hoping to get material this week and having most of the bottom done come Sunday. Like I said Hoping there is no telling what can come up between now and then.:dontknow:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice work - that looks really clean!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Love those built-in shelves with the lighting. Makes such a huge difference! Keep playing around with the space, you'll get it the way you like it eventually.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Nice work - that looks really clean!


Thank you I hope this turns out how we plan. Clean is the word we want to use to describe this room when this project is finished. This room has needed the most help of all the rooms in the house since we bought it. My wife became a pintrest addict and found the ideas of what she wanted to try.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Owen Bartley said:


> Love those built-in shelves with the lighting. Makes such a huge difference! Keep playing around with the space, you'll get it the way you like it eventually.


The shelves are nice for another reason also. I made them boxed in with the tops able to slide off. My wife's idea actually, but we can use them for storage. Small things like manuals to electronics, paperwork or receipts, as well as original remotes and ps3 controllers. Just a little something else she picked up off pintrest. Not sure if anyone elses spouse here is on that site but I have to admit it does have some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> The shelves are nice for another reason also. I made them boxed in with the tops able to slide off. My wife's idea actually, but we can use them for storage. Small things like manuals to electronics, paperwork or receipts, as well as original remotes and ps3 controllers. Just a little something else she picked up off pintrest. Not sure if anyone elses spouse here is on that site but I have to admit it does have some pretty cool stuff.


Definitely hope my wife foes not find it - I have enough projects as it is!


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> I made them boxed in with the tops able to slide off.


Do you have an action shot of that? I can't picture it.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

MrAngles said:


> Do you have an action shot of that? I can't picture it.


No did not post photos of that yet but I can no problem. Will try and get them up by weekend.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> No did not post photos of that yet but I can no problem. Will try and get them up by weekend.


Thanks! It sounds really cool.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry this took so long the weather has been nice and I have been working nonstop again. Here are some pics though also I included a shot of the stone again. This project will resume next weekend since I am taking it of lol. These shelves were basic and easy to make what will make them stand out will be the way they are trimmed. Well at least once they are trimmed anyway haha.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice work keep it up! Storage space is always handy.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice hidden drawer! :T:T


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice design on the hidden storage!!..I might have to steal that idea


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Feel free to take it, it was real easy to do. When the wife showed me a pic and asked me if I could I immediately said no lol but the more I thought about it, it seemed wise. Most all of us have extra remotes or little things to store so it seemed practical. Thanks to all for the interest o this thread and the comments, it actually is motivating. By next week all the backer board should be done and we should have material.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That is really taking shape - I really like the hidden drawer too!

I was very grateful for this site during my theater build as well as now during my lobby build - it really kept me going and offered a great outlet for me to get ideas on how to do certain things.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Well spent some money yesterday and purchased most material. Spent all day doing backerboard and getting fireplace ready. Waiting on some material we purchased to come in, but I am off work tomorrow due to weather. That means I should have pics loaded and something to show by tomorrow evening. Looking forward to getting more done, but for now I have some better things to do like watching movies lol.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

The hard part is finally done:clap:. Backer board done, frame out done, material purchased, and the of a mess I had is picked up. So here is where I am at after the weekend and today. Back to work tomorrow but now that I am to this part mixing thinset and tiling is no big deal. I can't wait to finish this room so I can start on the theater, all in time I suppose. Being a home owner truly is exhausting but rewarding at the same time.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That is looking simply fantastic - great work! :T


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> That is looking simply fantastic - great work! :T


Thank you for the compliment it has been a work in progress. Finally received the black granite and managed to get it installed yesterday along with some stone. If I am lucky I will have the lower half done by Sunday just depends on work schedule. My next post will have some pictures so looking forward to reactions and responses as well as input on ideas for the top half. Also my wife has mentioned a dozen times to put a projector with a motorized screen in this room. It is a possibility will just have to be an acoustically transparent screen. Anyone else have a projector in a none dedicated theater room?


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

As promised here are some pictures I am almost there.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looking good! Keep it up.


----------



## A/V (Feb 5, 2014)

Looking great mate! Are you going to have a projector screen in there? Sorry if this has already been mentioned. I reckon it would be amazing. By the way, I love those Paradigms.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

A/V said:


> Looking great mate! Are you going to have a projector screen in there? Sorry if this has already been mentioned. I reckon it would be amazing. By the way, I love those Paradigms.


Thank you
The wife has mentioned a projector more than once actually. We have an epson 6020 downstairs that we love so we may eventually do one upstairs. After the bottom half is done I will start the upper half and thought of building it out so the tv is recessed but with plenty of room around it. That way if we ever purchased a larger one it would fit plus it would have plenty of ventilation. Then maybe down the road we could do a motorized at screen. That way we could have the best of both worlds so to speak. Yes I love our Paradigms the monitors are not as beautiful as the higher end series, but they do sound amazing. I am glad I purchased the studio sub though it is a beast lol.


----------



## A/V (Feb 5, 2014)

onedayiwillbedone said:


> Thank you
> The wife has mentioned a projector more than once actually. We have an epson 6020 downstairs that we love so we may eventually do one upstairs. After the bottom half is done I will start the upper half and thought of building it out so the tv is recessed but with plenty of room around it. That way if we ever purchased a larger one it would fit plus it would have plenty of ventilation. Then maybe down the road we could do a motorized at screen. That way we could have the best of both worlds so to speak. Yes I love our Paradigms the monitors are not as beautiful as the higher end series, but they do sound amazing. I am glad I purchased the studio sub though it is a beast lol.


Yeah you can't go wrong with projector. Although getting it to mesh in with the living room setup without being obtrusive can be an issue. I have recently 90% finished our living room setup incorporating a projector with a removable DIY A/T screen. You can see it here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ing-room-ht-set-up-need-acoustics-advice.html

I'd love to have a motorised A/T screen, but couldn't figure out a way to DIY one.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally was able to do some more work this past weekend and here is the result thus far. We are really happy with how this is coming together, but this was the easy part. Would like some input on the upper half I know I have to frame it out, the thing is I do not want to make it where others will resent it. Meaning one day this house will be for sale and I want to make sure my realtor does not have any issues with this room. I am thinking boxing in speakers and tv. If I do this I know I need room for ventilation as well as future upgrades. We also decided we will be doing a projector in this room, hoping I can get a motorized screen. If there are any opinions here please share. When I say box in what I really mean is look at everything above the mantle and Imagine it recessed. Then maybe I can do something similar to the lower half as far as shelve space above the speakers. Also if any of you noticed the darker stone on the left of the fireplace it is the seal and enhance I still have to do the rest.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW, that really turned out nice... What are you going to do to trim out the fireplace opening?


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

We are going to go shop around for glass doors or inserts. There are a couple of places around we need to go see what is available. It had a screen before but it just wont go with the new stone


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally got everything finished besides new carpet. Life was really busy after I started this project, was hoping to finish sooner but that is life. I purchased another Paradigm Studio Sub 12, but the other is out for repair (amp was shutting off). We are really happy with how this room turned out and the better half wants a bigger tv, or a projector up here this year. Who am I not to let he have it ha ha:devil:. Now that this room is done I will start planning my basement finally but it will take all of this year and part of next I am sure.


----------

